# Look out fellow Olympians I have Daisy the Super Dog!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Whilst chatting on the phone to Shirley about phantom pregnancies (Daisy not me) Daisy whizzed out of the cat flap to chase a fluffy pussy cat that had ventured in to the garden. I glanced out of the kitchen window to see where the cat had gone only to deafen poor Shirley with a scream of horror! 

What I saw was Daisy stood on top of the roof of the childrens play house (6ft tall)! The cat had gone up there to escape and Daisy had used the storage box for my chicken stuff to help her follow it up! 

I ran out into the garden and as soon as she saw me she jumped down without using the box which I have to say was scary as it was a high jump and I wasn't sure whether she landed well. 

I came back inside only for her to go up again for another look for the cat!

There was no time to take a picture or anything as it all happened so quickly and I was scared to death that she was going to leap into next doors garden!

I think I am going to have to move the box though as I can't have her escaping in this way and I am worried about her injuring herself jumping down on to the hard paving. 

So there was me thinking Daisy maybe had something wrong with her legs as she struggles to jump up onto the sofa sometimes and she goes and does this! 

Here is an uninteresting picture of my playhouse so you can she where she went! Hopefully you can picture the scene and imagine the the surprise I felt seeing her stood on the top!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

ha ha ha Daisy the mountaineer dog 

It's amazing what these dogs will do in pursuit of a stray cat isn't it? We have 2 cats that get along great with Archie, but we always know when there's a stray in the garden as he just sits and woofs at it


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Love it!! They do scare you don't they! Daisy is certainly a bit of a mountain goat with her climbing!!!

I took Betty out with me when i went running last night. As we left home she saw a cat and decided to shoot after it. I was planning a nice steady run, instead Betty shot off at a speed that Usain Bolt would have been chuffed with dragging me behind her!!!!!

x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Daisy!!!! I bet she has been doing that for ages and only been sprung today


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Daisy!!!! I bet she has been doing that for ages and only been sprung today


OMG that is a scary thought! I am now convinced she is going to try and follow me to school oneday by 'garden hopping'!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Sezra said:


> OMG that is a scary thought! I am now convinced she is going to try and follow me to school oneday by 'garden hopping'!



I have a lovely mental image of her actually doing this now ... covertly though, and just sitting outside the school gates with a "what?" look on her face


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Daisy!!!! I bet she has been doing that for ages and only been sprung today


Lol you are probably right!!! They are sneaky aren't they!!!! x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you ever seen Beethoven? Whenthey go off to school and work in the morning they shut him in the outdoor pen where he has his kennel, he sits obediently until everyone has gone and then uses his hidden escape hole at the back of the pen and follows the kids to school......................... This is you and Daisy just a smaller version!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> OMG that is a scary thought! I am now convinced she is going to try and follow me to school oneday by 'garden hopping'!


Don't get a trampoline in the garden or i have visions of Daisy bouncing herself out of the garden!! Would be like a Super Mario type computer game starring Daisy the cockapoo!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Daisy Doodle .. you do make me smile ... 

There is only one Daisy for sure xxx


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Don't get a trampoline in the garden or i have visions of Daisy bouncing herself out of the garden!! Would be like a Super Mario type computer game starring Daisy the cockapoo!!!!


that's sooooo funny :laugh:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

No I haven't seen it! That is a funny image though. 

I could just see her pining at the window for me and then as soon as I was out of sight getting up to mischief!  If only that would be true


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Don't get a trampoline in the garden or i have visions of Daisy bouncing herself out of the garden!! Would be like a Super Mario type computer game starring Daisy the cockapoo!!!!


Hilarious!  :jumping:


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

If i have learnt one thing about cockapoo's, it is that they can jump!! That is taking it a bit far though!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

wow - that is seriously impressive Daisy!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

This thread really made me laugh  Maybe Daisy should be renamed Pogo or Tigger  x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yes, I will have to think of a new name...somehow Daisy just isn't cheeky enough for her! 

She climbed up onto the chicken thing again earlier but not the roof. Half of me wants her to do it again so I can show you all a photo and the other half wants her to forget that it is possible.....that's not going to happen I think!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Daisy suits her.......when you stick 'crazy' in front of it


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yes Crazy Daisy is a good name for her and also Lazy Daisy as when not scaling sheds and other outbuildings she is pretty much horizontal!


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Daisy has some bounce then doesn't she?! Wow! 

Thanks also for proving a point perfectly for me this afternoon. My hubbie must have rolled his eyes half a dozen times when I issisted on the extra tall stair gates for our pup-to-be.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She sure does, it really was quite a shock. Sometimes it seems difficult for her to even manage to jump up on the sofa that we thought she had problems with her back legs and yet there she was on the roof! We have a hard floor in the lounge so I am wondering if it is the slippery floor rather than the lack of bounce that seems to make it tricky for her. 

Definitely go for the taller stairgates, when Daisy was 5 months old she used to scale the back of one of our sofas!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, Just seen this thread and made me laugh - we should be getting a cockapoo pup this spring and I also have a kids playhouse, a small storage shed thing one side of it and chickens nearby the other!! so least I know what to expect - how does she get on with the chickens?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What a coincidence! Daisy loves them...a bit too much! I am not sure what she would do if she caught one but I cannot let her anywhere near them! Don't be put off though! We got Daisy at five months and have had other training issues to work on before we worried about the chooks. I think if you introduce the puppy to the chickens at a young age so that they just become part of the surroundings you should be ok. I have a friend with a Pointer and a Cocker Spaniel and they don't bother her chickens at all. Good luck and keep us up to date with your Cockapoo plans!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wow!! there really is a little mountain goat in all of our cockapoos


----------

